# 303 aerospace



## rickyd (Jun 26, 2021)

Anyone here aware of or use 303? Buddy gave me some for my canoe and tried it on my og paint rider. I’m amazed at depth it brought back no steel wool, sand paper etc. Just sprayed it on let it set a while rubbed excess off.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Isn’t this the stuff designed for marine vinyl? If so I use it on my dashes and door panels of the older cars. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2021)

I have gallon of it and have used it on various things that are plastic base. As noted on the instructions "it does not dry" and that's the key to having shiny paint and plastic, vinyl etc.. At least for a few days. Used it on my black vinyl trailer spare tire cover and I'm not impressed with the product. Wiping down your bike with some turbine oil will do the same thing. Many years ago before ArmorAll and other similar products that later came out the used car dealers used automatic transmission fluid to spiff up their junk.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 26, 2021)

GT's story reminded me of a million years ago when my brother and I had a car wash. The kind you pull in and a roller caught the wheel of your car and rolled you through the wash tunnel. Constant battle to have people understand what put your car in neutral meant!  Anyway back to the story we had a hydraulic line on one of the brush towers break and covered this guys car in hydraulic fluid.  He pulled up front and was ecstatic with how shiny his car was.


----------



## Swampthing (Jun 26, 2021)

I have used 303 for years on canoes and outdoor gear. 
It does give a nice temporary shine but it’s main value is as a sunscreen. It helps prevent fading and protects your paints and fabrics from UV. 
it also makes bike saddles really slippery when first applied. It’s great fun watching my son try to ride his upright cruiser with a slick seat.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2021)

I have to think that 303 is side product containing PTFE.  On my gallon jug it says this product does not air dry. Then it says it drys to a mat finish. LMAO 
So you spray on wipe off for a coating of PTFE. Another thing I came across is it was said to not use it on clear plastic. Then everyone says they use it on their headlight lenses! So what is it, yes use on clear plastic or no don't use on clear plastic?  


303® Aerospace Protectant - 32oz (30313)​Originally engineered for aerospace and aviation applications, 303 Aerospace Protectant has found its way into millions of homes for day-to-day use on vehicles, sports equipment, patio furniture accessories and more. Unlike many protectants that leave greasy residues, Aerospace Protectant dries to a clear matte finish.  And because it’s water-based, this protectant is safe to use on all products, from your vehicle’s paint job and leather seats to internal engine parts. There’s a lot of power packed into this one product. A premium surface treatment, Aerospace Protectant not only protects against fading, discoloration and cracking from harmful UV rays, but repels dust and stains, too. Simply spray on and wipe dry for a beautiful, matte finish that protects your vehicle from road grime and favorite belongings from dust and soiling. Best of all, each application will last for months. No other protectant beautifies as intensely or preserves as powerfully. Keep UV-sensitive materials looking new, year after year. Great for use on a variety of surfaces such as: vinyl, leather, plastics, synthetic and natural rubber, PVC, gel coat and fiberglass. Ideal for: Hypalon inflatable boats, wet or dry suits, tires, side-out seals, RV EDPM rubber roofing (for your safety, never walk on a wet roof), helmets, visors, and goggles. *Not for use on unfinished leathers (such as suede), fabrics (canvas), floorings, clear plastics, gauge panels, or headlights.*
Matte Finish With No Greasy ResidueKeeps Treated Surfaces Looking NewPowerful UV Blockers To Prevent Fading and CrackingRestores Lost Color and LusterAnti-Static, Repels Smudges, Dust, Soiling, and StainingEasy To Use, Simply Spray On and Wipe Dry



100% Satisfaction Guarantee​Everything you purchase from us comes with a 100% Satisfaction Guarantee. Our 100% Satisfaction Guarantee means you’re covered if you are unhappy with the results of the product or if it does not hold up


----------



## Swampthing (Jun 26, 2021)

It Seems the label was written  by a committee. Lol
At the canoe shop I worked at we used it on the canoes and kayaks we set outside all day for customers to try out (and staff to play with after we closed). 
it kept them looking good and made them easier to clean before we brought them in every night. We also put it on the PFDs to keep them from fading in the sun.
it seemed to work all right, but I doubt it would have saved Icharus. It might have given him a few extra yards though.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2021)

Swampthing said:


> It Seems the label was written  by a committee. Lol
> At the canoe shop I worked at we used it on the canoes and kayaks we set outside all day for customers to try out (and staff to play with after we closed).
> it kept them looking good and made them easier to clean before we brought them in every night. We also put it on the PFDs to keep them from fading in the sun.
> it seemed to work all right, but I doubt it would have saved Icharus. It might have given him a few extra yards though.




I've always been on the hunt for a product that does what they say this stuff does because I live where the Sun always shines and bakes everything to a crisp. It didn't help my vinyl spare tire cover for very long but I somewhat expected that. I used it on all the exterior plastic on my 2015 Ram and it looks good for a short time and really doesn't collect dust and dirt like all the other products. Only thing I did wrong was doing the black plastic on my chrome factory running boards, I kept slipping off the damn thing! Guess I'll have to leave those faded gray and ugly looking, or maybe tear that plastic off and use some black skateboard grip tape. 🤣


----------



## Swampthing (Jun 27, 2021)

It does make stuff slick! 
try a fresh application on a bike seat. Lol
A proper long lasting sunscreen for wood and plastic and paints and tires,…  is something I would love to get my hands on. 
maybe I just have to make my own. 
until then 303 is the best I have found. 
303 worked really well in Michigan. In Florida I think it helps a bit but isn’t the same.


----------

